# Horse-Drawn Hearse



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)

I finally finished the horse drawn hearse prop I was working on this summer.
Here are some pics.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

WOW ... that is GREAT! Love all the details!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

That's beautiful! Do you have horses for it?


----------



## GhoulishCop (Sep 25, 2009)

Day-am! That is sweet! I love the curves! Is that coffin in the background going inside? 

Rich


----------



## Sblanck (Sep 13, 2007)

Fabulous!!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Great job there AGAIN Bob...yeah, think I mentioned this before....YOU SUCK!


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

WoW! That is a beauty! Excellent..just plain excellent.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

When I grow up I want one of those.


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)

IMU said:


> WOW ... that is GREAT! Love all the details!


Thanks IMU!


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)

Spooky1 said:


> That's beautiful! Do you have horses for it?


No time for horses. I have horse sound effects, lol.


----------



## aquariumreef (Sep 16, 2010)

Maybe next year a skeletal horse or two?


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)

GhoulishCop said:


> Day-am! That is sweet! I love the curves! Is that coffin in the background going inside?
> 
> Rich


Yes. It was made for the hearse.


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)

Sblanck said:


> Fabulous!!!


Thanks Sblanck!


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Great job there AGAIN Bob...yeah, think I mentioned this before....YOU SUCK!


Lol thanks Jeff.


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)

dave the dead said:


> WoW! That is a beauty! Excellent..just plain excellent.


High praise indeed! Thanks Dave!


----------



## Rod Zombie (Sep 18, 2010)

That is some nice work.

And I thought I had storage problems!


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

that is unbelievable.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Holy crap, that is one amazingly beautiful buggy!


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

Holy crap! Can you imagine that with a Pepper's Ghost effect for the horses and coachman!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

OMFG! That is amazing! Great design! So many great details. Stunning! It's indescribably beautiful!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

That's not a prop, it's a museum piece! Absolutely stunning!


----------



## Sblanck (Sep 13, 2007)

Looks like you used real carriage springs, axles and fifth wheel? I was planning on doing that for the next one I built.

http://www.colonialcarriage.com/category.cfm?id=12
http://www.woodrivercarriage.com/parts.htm
http://www.buggy.com/newparts.html

Found these when I was looking around


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

where you gonna store something like that.. Its absolutely amazing however


----------



## Kaoru (May 6, 2009)

This looks great! So it does sound when you pass it or do you just turn that on and it just keeps on going? Great job!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

An absolutely beautiful and stunning piece! Fantastic work!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

WTF!!!!! 

You MADE THAT!??

(bowing) I'm not worthy....


----------



## billman (May 3, 2006)

I said it before..I'll say it again..that's one sweet ride!!!! Excellent Job!


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Shweet... Wish I had room to store something like that. Thats awesome.


----------



## The_Caretaker (Mar 6, 2007)

It dark outside I have a 1/2 a pack of cigarettes and a full take of gas I am wearing sunglasses and Clinton, Ill is only 6 3/4 hr away..........time for a road trip

Great Job


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)

No, the springs are luan plywood, the axles are gavenized pipe and the fifth wheel is the base from a swivel chair. But thanks for the compliment! Didn't you have Blanck Mortuary a few years ago?



Sblanck said:


> Looks like you used real carriage springs, axles and fifth wheel? I was planning on doing that for the next one I built.
> 
> http://www.colonialcarriage.com/category.cfm?id=12
> http://www.woodrivercarriage.com/parts.htm
> ...


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)

No, the sound effects are just a cd player under the seat. 


Kaoru said:


> This looks great! So it does sound when you pass it or do you just turn that on and it just keeps on going? Great job!


----------



## Sblanck (Sep 13, 2007)

Evil Bob said:


> No, the springs are luan plywood, the axles are gavenized pipe and the fifth wheel is the base from a swivel chair. But thanks for the compliment! Didn't you have Blanck Mortuary a few years ago?


Yeah that was me, sold everything to my then haunt partner. Starting over again at a new house in a new neighborhood.


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)

Good luck with your new start!


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Bob, I keep coming back to this hearse and just gotta say again how utterly cool this piece is. Your first hearse was pretty darn awesome, and was the inspiration for my hearse...this new version is truly on a whole new level. Bravo!


----------



## Acid PopTart (Oct 29, 2007)

I'm utterly in love with this..... and astounded. Gorgeous. Can I come up to visit and do a photo shoot with it? Hahaha!

Excellent job!!!!!!!


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)

Thanks Dave! I really tried to make this hearse the most accurate I could. And I didn't want to rehash what I'd already done.



dave the dead said:


> Bob, I keep coming back to this hearse and just gotta say again how utterly cool this piece is. Your first hearse was pretty darn awesome, and was the inspiration for my hearse...this new version is truly on a whole new level. Bravo!


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)

Sure. C'mon over!



Acid PopTart said:


> I'm utterly in love with this..... and astounded. Gorgeous. Can I come up to visit and do a photo shoot with it? Hahaha!
> 
> Excellent job!!!!!!!


----------



## Acid PopTart (Oct 29, 2007)

Evil Bob said:


> Sure. C'mon over!


Don't tempt me, I think I have friends near you. Other modeling friends. You'd be swarmed with crazy alternative models oooohing and aaahing over your hearse!

Seriously though, I've _always_ wanted one of these things.... I've never seen one built like scratch before and you did such a fantastic job on this. I'd have to make a special outfit for it!

Your neighbourhood must really freak out over your work!!!


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)

Thanks! My neighbors are used to me. Lol.


----------



## bohica (Nov 4, 2008)

Unreal! This has to be hands down the best carriage I've seen, my hat is off to you!


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)

Thanks Bohica! My 3 year old granddaughter calls it a Princess Carriage. Princess Di maybe...


----------



## bohica (Nov 4, 2008)

LMAO...OH MAN!! Thats just Morbid, I love it!


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)

My hearse is currently #4 in the Ryobi Tools project contest!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Yay! It is spectacular!


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Very nice, the only major thing I see missing is a steering arm off of the front axle.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Wow Evil Bob, I sure hope you win. That is hands down the best "prop" ever. You should make a skeleton horse to pull it...that would be so cool.


----------



## studiokraft (Feb 7, 2012)

That. Is. Amazing.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Gorgeous carriage!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

That is beautiful! Good luck in the Ryobi contest!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Beautifil EB!
Good luck!


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Haasmama (Aug 15, 2005)

Very nicely done! I may have to build one myself.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Is there a how-to anywhere for your hearse? Now that we have a skeleton horse, we'll have to plan for a hearse.


----------

